
Multiplication: It Ain't No Repeated Addition [2008] - refrigerator
https://www.maa.org/external_archive/devlin/devlin_06_08.html
======
ThrowawayR2
I have to confess I wasn't clear on what he was trying to convey without
digging in a bit deeper. This blog post from a teacher in response to his post
clarified things: [https://denisegaskins.com/2008/07/01/if-it-aint-repeated-
add...](https://denisegaskins.com/2008/07/01/if-it-aint-repeated-addition/)

~~~
kwhitefoot
Nice to see a well mannered conversation between two people with definite
opinions and a willingness to learn and explain.

